# CISF jawan opens fire on colleagues, kills 4



## Windjammer

PATNA: A CISF jawan allegedly opened fire on his colleagues, killing four of them at their unit at a thermal power station in Aurangabad district of Bihar today.

Officials said the incident was reported at about 12:30 AM at the Nabinagar Power Generation Company Ltd (NPGCL) unit in the said district where the force is deployed for security duties to guard the facility.

The accused jawan has been identified as constable Balveer Singh who hails from Aligarh in Uttar Pradesh, while the deceased personnel have been reported to be three personnel in the ranks of Head Constable (HC), and an Assistant Sub-Inspector (ASI).

The CISF jawan lost his cool following a dispute over leave and fired from his rifle, Superintendent of Police Dr Satyaprakash said.

Balveer has been arrested, they said.

"Preliminary information states that Balveer opened fire on his other colleagues, using a service rifle, in an alleged fratricide incident. While three were killed in the firing, one another succumbed at a nearby hospital later," they said.

A Central Industrial Security Force (CISF) unit is deployed in the NPGCL unit as part of its mandate to secure the facility.
They said the incident took place when Balveer allegedly used his INSAS rifle to shoot his colleagues who had assembled to leave for the shift change and after the first hit, he was overpowered by others present around.

It is understood that Balveer had come back after a two-month yoga course and had some issues related to leave, they said.
NPGCL is a Joint Venture of the NTPC and Bihar State Electricity Board.

While the SP said senior officials have rushed to the spot, the CISF said a Court of Inquiry has been ordered into the incident.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...n-colleagues-kills-3/articleshow/56497738.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jugger

Anger is the worst enemy, in a matter of seconds the fire of anger engulfs and destroys many lives. Only after the amber cools down do we realize the gravity of the situation.

RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*''It is understood that Balveer had come back after a two-month yoga course and had some issues related to leave, they said.''*

Seems the yoga therapy is not helping... anyways, R.I.P to the deceased.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

RIP.

So much mess is going on in Indian paramilitary forces these days. Are ITBP and SSB the next ?


----------



## Dalit

First the leak with the food scandal and now this. Good going Indian army.


----------



## Stag112

Nothing justifies murder. What a fool.

There are close to a million paramilitary forces spread all over India mixing with civilians and doing essentially police and sentry duties. Holding them to standards of army discipline would be unfair.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

The discipline is amazing.

RIP


----------



## nair

RIP



Dalit said:


> First the leak with the food scandal and now this. Good going Indian army.



Where did Army came in this???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalit

nair said:


> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> Where did Army came in this???



You are all the same.


----------



## raihans

frustration on its peak


----------



## Chanakyaa

Dalit said:


> You are all the same.





Talwar e Pakistan said:


> The discipline is amazing.
> 
> RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jugger

Dalit said:


> You are all the same.


This is a very deep answer. If we ponder over it then indeed we are all the same, our basic requirements are the same. 
But after the basic necessities are fulfilled then each and every individual is different, his/her thought process is different.
Not even twins are same.
In the case of this javan his thought process lead him to pull the trigger on his superiors, if someone else was in his shoes then may be the outcome would have been different.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dalit

XiNiX said:


>



Yep, another Indian who has watched too many Hollywood movies.


----------



## Tea addict

Why will he kill a headconstable and ASI for his denied leave, i mean they aren't the ones who deny leave, they are lower ranks themselves.. and issue in the CISF, i mean really? They live with their families as they are deployed in cities itself and they get quarters to live, free medical facilities and all..still they can't control their rage against a decision against their leave application?


----------



## The Eagle

Tea addict said:


> Why will he kill a headconstable and ASI for his denied leave, i mean they aren't the ones who deny leave, they are lower ranks themselves.. and issue in the CISF, i mean really? They live with their families as they are deployed in cities itself and they get quarters to live, free medical facilities and all..still they can't control their rage against a decision against their leave application?



Well stated. However, if family quarters/residence is provided to deployed personal (IMO soldiers are not provided with such facility at large but mostly to ranks/officers) then question arises that there was something else that caused the situation but being covered under the leave issue etc. As said, killing co-leagues that they were not authority of leave sanctioning, puts question mark on such statement though the detailed findings can reveal the real issue.


----------



## thesolar65

Gone berserk. Just like a war veteran killed some five at US Airport!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tea addict

The Eagle said:


> Well stated. However, if family quarters/residence is provided to deployed personal (IMO soldiers are not provided with such facility at large but mostly to ranks/officers) then question arises that there was something else that caused the situation but being covered under the leave issue etc. As said, killing co-leagues that they were not authority of leave sanctioning, puts question mark on such statement though the detailed findings can reveal the real issue.


CISF is deployed in industrial areas so they do get residence, their personnel get the best facilities in the entire indian armed forces because their expenses are taken care by the industries which they protect like reliance,ONGC etc.
I will also like to know the reason for the rage, as it is said he was going yoga treatment..it means he already had issues.. if he had killed any specific individual he had problems with, then i can understand too...but he just open fired on four men, all lower rank who were leaving after duty...the senior officers really need to answer why they allow him to do duty even when they knew he had issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Tea addict said:


> CISF is deployed in industrial areas so they do get residence, their personnel get the best facilities in the entire indian armed forces because their expenses are taken care by the industries which they protect like reliance,ONGC etc.
> I will also like to know the reason for the rage, as it is said he was going yoga treatment..it means he already had issues.. if he had killed any specific individual he had problems with, then i can understand too...but he just open fired on four men, all lower rank who were leaving after duty...the senior officers really need to answer why they allow him to do duty even when they knew he had issues.



Exactly as these sort of measures and SOPs are being implemented through a proper way starting from selection to training and throughout service to maintain the uniform code. Either it is the lack on such level of force by not keeping the strict check & balance of policies as corruption could be an element, generally speaking hence incident. However, if all the checks have been ignored that such person, even being observed as not fit for service or was sent to Yoga due to issues, was still in service then no one would take the responsibility or would share the exact reason of such incident to save their own necks. As stated in start that it was due to leave issue so indicates that the fact would be put under the carpet. Hope that real reason be revealed.


----------



## Tea addict

The Eagle said:


> Exactly as these sort of measures and SOPs are being implemented through a proper way starting from selection to training and throughout service to maintain the uniform code. Either it is the lack on such level of force by not keeping the strict check & balance of policies as corruption could be an element, generally speaking hence incident. However, if all the checks have been ignored that such person, even being observed as not fit for service or was sent to Yoga due to issues, was still in service then no one would take the responsibility or would share the exact reason of such incident to save their own necks. As stated in start that it was due to leave issue so indicates that the fact would be put under the carpet. Hope that real reason be revealed.


It is not corruption or any other conspiracy to hide something big, its just that CISF have low manpower and they are going to recruit 37000 personnels in next few years, so sometimes some personnels who develope some issues in later stages of service, they still allow them to serve as they already have very low manpower for the task.
My only problem is 4 young lower ranks lost their lives and now some 50-55 year old officer will come and give reasons like " rage because of denied leave"...it is not acceptable.


----------



## The Eagle

Tea addict said:


> It is not corruption or any other conspiracy to hide something big, its just that CISF have low manpower and they are going to recruit 37000 personnels in next few years, so sometimes some personnels who develope some issues in later stages of service, they still allow them to serve as they already have very low manpower for the task.
> My only problem is 4 young lower ranks lost their lives and now some 50-55 year old officer will come and give reasons like " rage because of denied leave"...it is not acceptable.



That's what I was saying in other words. Like just to go by and utilize the current strength even as this example that person in subject was ill-minded or unfit, could have been discharged rather he took 4 others that the same not just reduced the force but in large, it actually damaged the reputation and put many questions upon the quality, training or SOP of force. Rather than having one sick mind (if he was) to risks others lives, the single termination from service would have done much better than this incident. Therefore, such approach like "let it be the way it is" is also an element of corruption. Your thought is right that the truth be revealed rather than the usual statement but the way, the negligence shown in first place, very less to expect unless an approach to get rid of incompetence.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mentally disturbed Person and his actions take the life of 4 other innocent human beings .. May Allah Forgive him for what he did .. RIP for the departed souls


----------



## PakGuns

Stag112 said:


> Nothing justifies murder. What a fool.
> 
> There are close to a million paramilitary forces spread all over India mixing with civilians and doing essentially police and sentry duties. Holding them to standards of army discipline would be unfair.


Yeah not even in kashmir.... I think soooo...


----------



## The Eagle

@Zaki @TaimiKhan @Oscar 

Kindly merge thread here.

https://defence.pk/threads/indian-soldier-kills-four-senior-officers-over-leave-row.472222/

Thanks.


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

INS Port Blair said:


> Paramilitary should follow Indian Army model of leaves and treatment, thanks to that Indian Army has the Lowest suicide rate among all proffesional armies which reveal data: USA, Canada, Israel, Turkey, Japan, Russia, South Korea, Australian, France, Germany etc.



when did indian army get lowest rate of suicides 

besides jawan doesn't live with his family on posting officers do live with their family they should try to understand others are also human they also need their family this guy might b away from his family for long time and they wer missing him alot and his love and desperation for his family made him do that i am justifying his act he killed some one that totally wrong but one should try to find rout cause of that problem


----------



## Imran Khan

so many people do not deserve to having gun but they have

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

thesolar65 said:


> Gone berserk. Just like a war veteran killed some five at US Airport!!


The magic word is war veteran, extending to stress, fatigue, flashbacks to the horrors of war....a common factor amongst US and others but Indian security forces have no such war stress factor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65

Windjammer said:


> The magic word is war veteran, extending to stress, fatigue, flashbacks to the horrors of war....a common factor amongst US and others but Indian security forces have no such war stress factor.



Coming to stress just ask your local police constable if he has no stress at all. All developing countries security agency are stressed out somewhere, be it war or law and order problems. These fellows have no fixed time duties and because of short staff the junior staff of these organizations are stressed. The seniors gets their posting near to cities and the seniors who have no connection gets posting to remote areas.

But some snaps back at the system and this happens.

BTW what are trying to point out? Happens only in India's security forces? Go and see the database of fratricide cases around the world and you will see.

And specially please say something about so called war veterans?(recent young ones) of yours who blow themselves up because of stress!!


----------



## Windjammer

thesolar65 said:


> Coming to stress just ask your local police constable if he has no stress at all. All developing countries security agency are stressed out somewhere, be it war or law and order problems. These fellows have no fixed time duties and because of short staff the junior staff of these organizations are stressed. The seniors gets their posting near to cities and the seniors who have no connection gets posting to remote areas.
> 
> But some snaps back at the system and this happens.
> 
> BTW what are trying to point out? Happens only in India's security forces? Go and see the database of fratricide cases around the world and you will see.
> 
> And specially please say something about so called war veterans?(recent young ones) of yours who blow themselves up because of stress!!


You are comparing policemen with war veterans.....enough said.
And how do those young ones even remotely relate to war veterans, if they are blowing themselves up through stress rather than being indoctrinated then one can apply the same fatigue to the Indian youths making headlines on new years day.


----------



## gslv mk3

Dalit said:


> You are all the same.



LOL


----------

